# Collecting Phidippus octopunctatus in California



## ArachnidBoi (Dec 12, 2018)

Heading to California this coming spring, would like to collect some P. octopunctatus while I'm there. Any advice pertaining to this species would be appreciated, i.e. collection techniques/locales with large populations/preferred habitats.


----------

